# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Obnoxious ads!

## Paul Hird

How can I eliminate these obnoxious flashing ads on either side of the forum borders. I have all pop-ups blocked on my system but can't seem to eliminate them. I love this site and all of the great topics to learn from, but these ads are just too visible, flashing in my face non stop. These could be a deal breaker for me.  :Crying:

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> How can I eliminate these obnoxious flashing ads on either side of the forum borders. I have all pop-ups blocked on my system but can't seem to eliminate them. I love this site and all of the great topics to learn from, but these ads are just too visible, flashing in my face non stop. These could be a deal breaker for me.


You have a virus on your personal computer. There are no pop-ups, flashing ads or anything else on the forum or anywhere else on this site. Suggest you call professional help like a Geeks on Wheels, etc. These can be very difficult to deal with.

----------

Rodney Riley

----------


## Gene Summers

_<bad advice>_

_Please steer clear of this area which is for support, not advice that is simply wrong and will achieve nothing to resolve the problem._

----------


## Rodney Riley

The one thing... correction ONE of the things I love about this site is how clean and free of added annoying stuff like other sites have. Thanks Scott, I know you could make more money by allowing them.

----------


## Paul Hird

What?



> _<bad advice>_
> 
> _Please steer clear of this area which is for support, not advice that is simply wrong and will achieve nothing to resolve the problem._

----------


## MikeEdgerton

That was a message from the site owner to someone that gave you some bad advice.

----------


## Paul Hird

Thanks, was a little confused.

----------


## Tom Wright

Some adware is both sneaky and easily removed. I had a version that caused pop-up videos, and stuck around even if I did a restore to a previous time. But it also gave itself away by showing up in the "installed programs" list in control panel (PC), under "add/remove software". I noted the name by holding the mouse over the offending ad, and it showed a URL in the info bar at the bottom of Firefox. I simply uninstalled the adware in the "installed programs" list. Problem solved.

If you can identify the software name, do a search for advice for removing it. Try a restore if you're comfortable doing that.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

That only works if the malware wants you to be able to uninstall it. Most sneakware doesn't want to afford you that option.

----------


## Jim Garber

I downloaded some "free" video editing software and it was oddly bundled with some malware search engine that overrode google, bing and whatever in its favor. That seems like a stupid thing to do even for free software. I would rather pay a small amount that have to be incoveniencesd by some stupid popups. it took me a good half hour to find out what the problem was, download other software to rid the machine of it and get rid of the stupid thing. Sheesh!

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Might I recommend my favorite malware removal software? (assuming you're using a Windows machine ... not a Mac):  Malwarebytes.  They have a free version.  Their software saved me at least $100 when I got a very nasty bug.  http://www.malwarebytes.org/

I presume you use some kind of antivirus program, like AVG on a regular basis. If not ... I recommend you do so as soon as possible.  Malwarebytes removes infections not all antivirus programs tackle.

Good luck. :Grin: 

Also, my experience at the cafe has always been one of no flashing obnoxious ads.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Jim Garber

Actually I was directed to that very software to rid my PC at work of that obnoxious malware. It did do the trick tho.

----------


## Paul Hird

Since I started the thread I should say that I identified the web site on my computer, "Bettersurf.com" and disabled it. Problem solved.

Thanks for all the feedback.

P.S. I should have mentioned, I did this through the "Manage add ons" area of internet options under the tools menu.

----------

Loretta Callahan

----------


## Jim Adwell

It's possible the malware is still on your computer, though.  I would run Malwarebytes anyway and see what it finds, just to be safe.

----------


## buchrob

Highly unlikely that ONLY this site is causing a problem. It's unusually CLEAN. If you have problems elsewhere as well, don't dump on this site. Moderators have more important things to do than to try and mis-diagnose your computer several light years away.

Do a clean install of Firefox, install Adblock Plus and NoScript.

----------


## houseworker

Clear instructions on how to remove this particular nuisance can be found here.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I did this through the "Manage add ons" area of internet options under the tools menu.





> It's possible the malware is still on your computer, though.  I would run Malwarebytes anyway and see what it finds, just to be safe.


Yep, the true malware might still be installed on your computer and spawn its add-on into the browser again. A look into the system control environment (where you can reinstall/remove Software from your computer) might be in order.

----------


## Paul Hird

Wow, having a bad day buchrob? I was not dumping on anyone. just trying to get to the root of a problem I was having. Thankfully there are those on this site that are trying to be helpful!

----------

